
Qore is an interpreted programming language with no GIL - simula67
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qore_(programming_language)
======
neckardt
What does GIL stand for in this context?

~~~
Nicksil
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qore_(programming_language)#Mu...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qore_\(programming_language\)#Multithreading)

Global Interpreter Lock

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_interpreter_lock](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_interpreter_lock)

